# Aliexpress Tyre Dressing Applicators



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone got a link to the aliexpress tyre dressing applicators please

TIA :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yet to order but this one ?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002695044751.html?mp=1


----------



## ArGo (Nov 9, 2017)

I have used these

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002511166700.html

Cheap, single use


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone got a link to the aliexpress tyre dressing applicators please
> 
> TIA :thumb:


If you can get into Asda, you can pick up a pack of 8 smart price sponges for 40P

Chop in half with a pair of scissors and that's 16 dressing applicators for 40p

Even if you used them whole it's only 5p per sponge.

https://groceries.asda.com/product/...asda-smart-price-sponge-scourers/910001169858


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Curved foam applicators... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003408305785.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dMfKREl










One of these lasts me 20+ applications (thats 80 tyres+)

I also use the same store for, microfibre cloths, wash mitts - never had a bad product from them to be fair (being selective of what i order)

Waiting on one of these , based on recommendations elsewhere on the forum..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001800765561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dycdXA9


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

\Rian said:


> If you can get into Asda, you can pick up a pack of 8 smart price sponges for 40P
> 
> Chop in half with a pair of scissors and that's 16 dressing applicators for 40p
> 
> ...


Used the sponges for years but...the Carscope dressing brush really is very good, wouldn't be without mine now.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> Used the sponges for years but...the Carscope dressing brush really is very good, wouldn't be without mine now.


That does look like a nice product, have you tried it on tires?

The thing that's putting me of is that tires are hard to get spotless and no matter how hard I try I always get some black transfer on the sponge, plus tire dressing is messy stuff storing a brush loaded with tire dressing doesn't sound too appealing


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

\Rian said:


> That does look like a nice product, have you tried it on tires?
> 
> The thing that's putting me of is that tires are hard to get spotless and no matter how hard I try I always get some black transfer on the sponge, plus tire dressing is messy stuff storing a brush loaded with tire dressing doesn't sound too appealing


Yes matey...it works very well indeed, once primed I use much less product than I did using the sponges, plus it seems a more efficient and accurate process too.

I'd say it's best suited to the gel type dressings, I use Gyeon Tire and it does an excellent job of applying a nice even coat.

Once finished, it gets a wipe over with an old microfiber and it's ready for next time.

Not sure if the AliExpress ones differ in quality but, the Carscope one is top notch.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

AndyQash said:


> Not sure if the AliExpress ones differ in quality but, the Carscope one is top notch.


The aliexpress one and the carscope one look like exactly the same product, only difference is the carscope one has black bristles.

Look at the case moulding on the two and it's exactly the same.









I bought 4 for £9.71 delivered in just over a week. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...6b-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000017652307039"}

If the link doesn't work just search for Portable Makeup Brush O Shape Seal Stamp

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for info everyone - appreciated :thumb:

Went for 4 of these £8.65 paying via PayPal


packard said:


> Yet to order but this one ?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002695044751.html?mp=1


Lets see how long they take to get here


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Arrived today 12 days after ordering :thumb:
Getting stuff quicker from China than I am from the Uk :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Bristle Hound said:


> Arrived today 12 days after ordering :thumb:
> Getting stuff quicker from China than I am from the Uk :lol:


Blimey, that was quick :thumb:

Still waiting 2 wks for a UK item for Xmas


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Bristle Hound said:


> Arrived today 12 days after ordering :thumb:
> Getting stuff quicker from China than I am from the Uk :lol:


My delivery was around the same, very quick.

I used one today for applying PERL to the engine plastics, did a great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine are in the million tonnes of BF goods awaiting Royal Mail/customs sorting


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

Bristle Hound said:


> Arrived today 12 days after ordering :thumb:
> Getting stuff quicker from China than I am from the Uk :lol:


Wow that was quick delivery, I ordered mine before you and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Anyone try one of these with a tire coating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> The aliexpress one and the carscope one look like exactly the same product, only difference is the carscope one has black bristles.
> 
> Look at the case moulding on the two and it's exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Following your recent trip to KDS you might be interested in these, I have 2 on order . .

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32890...mend-ump;is_freeshipping:null;trade_order:200

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Kenan said:


> Following your recent trip to KDS you might be interested in these, I have 2 on order . .
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32890...mend-ump;is_freeshipping:null;trade_order:200
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


My trip to KDS?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Ordered mine 18 days ago, forgot about them till I saw this thread!


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Bristle Hound said:


> Arrived today 12 days after ordering :thumb:
> Getting stuff quicker from China than I am from the Uk :lol:


I ordered mine from the same seller on the same day as you and mine turned up yesterday too. Have you noticed the bristles are uneven? Mine are about 5mm longer one side than the other :lol:

Comparing them to the Carscope ones I have these have a larger circumference but the Carscope ones have longer bristles. The brush clips in to the stand securely with the Carscope ones, the AliExpress ones don't and I've dropped it twice already.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> My trip to KDS?


Sorry dude, got you confused with Matt (you look similar) my bad.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

macmark said:


> I ordered mine from the same seller on the same day as you and mine turned up yesterday too. Have you noticed the bristles are uneven? Mine are about 5mm longer one side than the other :lol:
> 
> Comparing them to the Carscope ones I have these have a larger circumference but the Carscope ones have longer bristles. The brush clips in to the stand securely with the Carscope ones, the AliExpress ones don't and I've dropped it twice already.


All of mine are fine, and the brush also clips in securely. It's interesting that yours are different to the carscope ones as the mouldings on mine are exactly the same.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

I purchased a couple and I’m 50/50 on it at the moment. Wasn’t wowed by it.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The Guz said:


> I purchased a couple and I'm 50/50 on it at the moment. Wasn't wowed by it.


Out of interest what didn't you like about it?

I find it excellent at applying tyre dressing, very accurate for applying close to the rim and gets the dressing into all the letters and lines very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m with Guz used mine 2 weekends ago.
Maybe I needed more product (GT Tyre Serum) to prime the applicator.
But then again I’m half blaming myself as my tyres weren’t bone dry.

Either way still undecided on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> Out of interest what didn't you like about it?
> 
> I find it excellent at applying tyre dressing, very accurate for applying close to the rim and gets the dressing into all the letters and lines very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can achieve the same thing with a foam applicator. I use the Tuf shine tire applicators which work well for me. Heck even the recycled inner foam core from an autofiber coating saver applicator gets the job done.

It also isn't that great for getting in the bottom side of the tire.

It is comfortable and works. Just wasn't wowed to say it's the best tire dressing applicator.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Depends on the tyre, depends on the dressing. 

The benefits are most obvious using gel or cream type dressings, on low profile tyres with lots of raised or indented lettering. I've pirelli p zeros on mine and it's just fantastic, you simply cannot get into every groove of those with microfibre or sponge applicators. 

For the smaller 18 inch continentals on the misses car, the benefits of the 'CarScope' applicator are less, slightly more precision at the expense of speed. 

If you're using a real watery liquid dressing then don't bother. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Can only agree with Adam...the Carscope one works best with the gel type dressings.

Can't fault it when used with Gyeon Tire.

Maybe these cheap make up brushes aren't up to the job and are just that, a make up brush.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

AndyQash said:


> Can only agree with Adam...the Carscope one works best with the gel type dressings.
> 
> Can't fault it when used with Gyeon Tire.
> 
> Maybe these cheap make up brushes aren't up to the job and are just that, a make up brush.


They're the same item

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> They're the same item
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same bristles, same bristle density, same bristle length, same bristle firmness?

Or are these just a cheap Chinese knock off of a more quality item?

To be honest I can't imagine my Carscope one being used as a make up brush.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

The Carscope one I received was Purestar Korea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

AndyQash said:


> Same bristles, same bristle density, same bristle length, same bristle firmness?
> 
> Or are these just a cheap Chinese knock off of a more quality item?
> 
> To be honest I can't imagine my Carscope one being used as a make up brush.


I really don't think a Chinese manufacturer is going to rip off carscope tyre dressing applicators and pass them off as make up brushes.

I can't imagine the ones I have being used to apply make up but I have no clue what people use for applying make up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> The Carscope one I received was Purestar Korea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did it say where it was manufactured?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Coatings said:


> Did it say where it was manufactured?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Near sure I've thrown out the box but will have a check

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Coatings said:


> Did it say where it was manufactured?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sharrkey said:


> Near sure I've thrown out the box but will have a check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine came in a carscope box, but has PureStar printed on the top of the handle.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

No way will I shop in aliexpress or anything direct from china. That I can control.
That that comes in anyway, no control over that. Not going to feed the beast, even if it is psssing in the wind.:buffer:
As a minimum I will still support my detailing supplier (and others) first. They have families to feed too. The service and support is really good imho:thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Itstony said:


> No way will I shop in aliexpress or anything direct from china. That I can control.
> 
> That that comes in anyway, no control over that. Not going to feed the beast, even if it is psssing in the wind.:buffer:
> 
> As a minimum I will still support my detailing supplier (and others) first. They have families to feed too. The service and support is really good imho:thumb:


Very true about supporting our Detailing Suppliers, when I buy another it will be coming from Carscope.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Itstony said:


> No way will I shop in aliexpress or anything direct from china. That I can control.
> That that comes in anyway, no control over that. Not going to feed the beast, even if it is psssing in the wind.:buffer:
> As a minimum I will still support my detailing supplier (and others) first. They have families to feed too. The service and support is really good imho:thumb:


You do know the suppliers buy their products from china? All you're doing is adding in a middle man.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Itstony said:


> No way will I shop in aliexpress or anything direct from china. That I can control.
> That that comes in anyway, no control over that. Not going to feed the beast, even if it is psssing in the wind.:buffer:
> As a minimum I will still support my detailing supplier (and others) first. They have families to feed too. The service and support is really good imho:thumb:


I share your sentiment but unless you are still living with late 70s tech then you're already feeding the beast with half of what you buy


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> Near sure I've thrown out the box but will have a check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Rappy said:


> Mine came in a carscope box, but has PureStar printed on the top of the handle.


The pure star brushes are £7 on their own website, bulk buying would no doubt chip a £ or 2 off that price. Then shipping.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

My take on the brush. Glides much easier in the tire with a water based tire dressing compared to a gel like Gyeon Tire.

Is this the best tire dressing applicator?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

AndyQash said:


> Same bristles, same bristle density, same bristle length, same bristle firmness?
> 
> Or are these just a cheap Chinese knock off of a more quality item?
> 
> To be honest I can't imagine my Carscope one being used as a make up brush.


Or here's an idea, Maybe Carscope buy them in bulk from China like many, many other companies do with other items then slap a load of markup on it...

Don't be naive


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

-Jamie- said:


> Or here's an idea, Maybe Carscope buy them in bulk from China like many, many other companies do with other items then slap a load of markup on it...
> 
> Don't be naive


No doubting they've both come from Asia however there are subtle differences.. one being the colour.. I'd always prefer black to white for any tyre applicator.. I've also heard multiple people comment, but can't yet confirm that the makeup applicator has a greater tendency to shed its bristles.

The main and overwhelming difference is service... I've ordered 2 from Ali Express mid November and still no sign.. With CarScope you can get them in a couple of days, earlier if you're lucky.

That 'shed load of markup' which I guarantee you is not much, will be worth it for the target market CarScope are going for.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> No doubting they've both come from Asia however there are subtle differences.. one being the colour.. I'd always prefer black to white for any tyre applicator.. I've also heard multiple people comment, but can't yet confirm that the makeup applicator has a greater tendency to shed its bristles.
> 
> The main and overwhelming difference is service... I've ordered 2 from Ali Express mid November and still no sign.. With CarScope you can get them in a couple of days, earlier if you're lucky.
> 
> ...


I got mine in just over a week, and they don't shed bristles. The colour of the bristles makes zero difference and the black bristles are dyed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

If I could get a carscope one to the states I would be more than willing to compare the two. Unfortunately carscope does not let me get to the point to order one.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

-Jamie- said:


> Or here's an idea, Maybe Carscope buy them in bulk from China like many, many other companies do with other items then slap a load of markup on it...
> 
> Don't be naive


Me?...Naive?...I'll take your word for it


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Gents, 

Interesting reading through this thread!

Lets quickly clean up a few assumptions that aren't true. 

The 'make up' style brush is not the same, these are designed for powder ours are for liquids. 

This 'huge mark-up' simply doesn't exist, you have to remember that shipping costs are insane right now and also you have a nice big dollop of VAT and duty to add onto anything you bring into the UK. I then need to take the time to source a nice box and packed each one individually. 

I also want to extend a huge thank you to those who have bought from me, I'm not a big conglomerate trying to push rubbish products into the market, I am a one man band running carscope from my garage, I spend most of my evenings packing orders and putting together products with one sole purpose, the love for this industry and the products within it. I have no interest in just rebranding items and sticking a big mark up on them. 

Each product I bring out is fully researched and vetted before being put up for sale, that's my brands whole focus at the end of the day! 

You have to remember, while I am of course running a company, I am still a person working to bring you great stuff! 

We wouldn't even have this debate if I hadn't brought them to market in the first place! 

So thank you to those who are willing to support small UK business and continue to vouch for the quality of our products!

Looking forward to bringing you more in 2022! 

Cheers
Henri


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Carscope said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Interesting reading through this thread!
> 
> ...


Your welcome Henri :thumb:

A quality product


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Carscope said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Interesting reading through this thread!
> 
> ...


Based on that reply alone Henri I look forward to putting as much business your way as I can!!! :wave:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

The Guz said:


> It also isn't that great for getting in the bottom side of the tire.


Sound like you'll be needing to employ the "7T"s method then! :thumb:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390772


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Forsh said:


> Sound like you'll be needing to employ the "7T"s method then! :thumb:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390772


Simple to just move the car forward or back to get to it.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

kkh120 said:


> Based on that reply alone Henri I look forward to putting as much business your way as I can!!! :wave:


Thank you dude!


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Carscope said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Interesting reading through this thread!
> 
> ...


Henri any update on when it will be available to ship to the states?


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Carscope's reviewed here






Starts approx 7m40sec.

Looks good compared to the other applicators/brushes.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Rakti said:


> Carscope's reviewed here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched it earlier today and used my Carscope brush this afternoon, always impressed each time I use it.


----------



## AnnE (Mar 10, 2015)

Ordered 2 from Carscope &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought 5 from AliExpress, gave 3 to friends - all very happy with them so far. I’ve used the first of mine about 12 times now and as good now as the first time.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

The Guz said:


> Henri any update on when it will be available to ship to the states?


https://parkscarcare.net/collections/whats-new/products/premium-tire-shine-applicator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> https://parkscarcare.net/collections/whats-new/products/premium-tire-shine-applicator
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I saw that. Shipping cost more than the brush lol.


----------



## Vantavimeow (11 mo ago)

I've used countless types of foam tyre dressing applicators and found them all wasteful, fragile and annoying to use. Gyeon being one of the worst, the carscope brush is the only applicator I've used that feels fit for purpose. I ordered the makeup brush it's based off for less than £2 just to satisfy my curiosity but regardless I'd still happily suggest people pony up for the carscope one as it's a potential gamechanger.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

I've been doing a wheels-off detail the last couple of days and I've been using a 1&1/2 inch paint brush to apply tyre dressing for the first time. It worked very well and was easy to be accurate with. 

I'd be very interested on how the title product could improve on this.


----------

